# Basic Electrical Questions



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> You see, that's where I have to part company with your method. I use a similar method, but I use a black Shapie. :laughing:


Ever use purple? That messes everything up!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

I do the same as Speedy, but I like the variety pack Sharpies. :whistling

Different color each month. :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Since we're on the topic of Sharpies, what do you guys use for marking layout lines and such on rough surfaces like concrete floors? You can wear the tip off a Sharpie in short order. I havn't really found anything I like real well for that purpose yet.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Since we're on the topic of Sharpies, what do you guys use for marking layout lines and such on rough surfaces like concrete floors? You can wear the tip off a Sharpie in short order. I havn't really found anything I like real well for that purpose yet.



I use these things, Sanford Berol China Markers Black 173T, they'll mark on just about anything, great on cement/concrete, thick or thin line. I just looked them up and they are available in a variety of colors to keep you electricians happy. I also have a few of those thin, hard, chalk sticks in the tool box.










12 for $10
http://www.artcity.com/drawing---il...ncils---pens-sanford-berol-china-markers.html

here's some on eBay, 48 for $15:
http://cgi.ebay.com/48-SANFORD-BLAC...0452691QQihZ015QQcategoryZ28109QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I use both china markers and Sharpies. I like china markers because they will write on anything rough like wood and concrete. They wear out super quick though. I buy both by the box so it really doesn't matter. 

I more often use a Sharpie. I keep one dull one on me for rough-in markings and one new one for panel labeling.
John, I saw the variety pack. It scares me.:blink:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ahhh.. China markers. I know them as "grease pencils". My butcher uses one to write the price on the white paper he wraps up the meat in. Never gave those a thought. I had a couple lumber crayons once, but they never seemed to make an accurate enough mark to please me, plus they broke all up.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Ever use purple? That messes everything up!


That is for "b" phase on 480 volt high cycle capacitor applications ...


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

RobertWilber said:


> That is for "b" phase on 480 volt high cycle capacitor applications ...


We've only worked on these applications once or twice and were forced to use red and blue sharpies.


----------



## Liquid Force (Feb 26, 2007)

Sparky Joe said:


> We've only worked on these applications once or twice and were forced to use red and blue sharpies.


I've used Gonzo Grape Bubblicious bubblegum in a pinch


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Liquid Force said:


> I've used Gonzo Grape Bubblicious bubblegum in a pinch


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## T R 98 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Hey Thread*

Probably Late With Ur Answers But I Just Joined. As Far As Kitchen Circuits Anything With A Motor In A Kitchen Requires A Direct 2o Amp Circuit.. For Roughing In Wires They Make A Great Fastener Called Colodo Jims Once U Use Them Its An Easy Decision They R Fast And Look Very Proffesional


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Eh...since you brought it back........

In AZ:




1) Do most of you run a separate circuit for the Refrigerator vs. using the small appliance circuit?

*Small appliance circuit*

2) Can the Garbage disposal and dishwasher be on the same circuit?

*YES. DW and Disp are cord connected to 1/2 switched outlet under the sink
*
3) How do you handle the 110 wire from the wall to the furnace as far as conduit etc. 

*We used to pigtail them and plug em in but recently they have asked for hardwire/mc

*4) Are two NM cables stapled side by side allowed on the side of a stud as long as they are the required 1 1/4" from the edge?

*I put in how ever many will fit but I NEVER bang them tight. I have seen too much staple damage over the years from over zealous installers. I put in enough to tack the wires away from the drywallers.
*
5) What is your theory when building a switch or receptacle box? Such as do you always bring the load wire in a certain hole and feed wires out another etc.

*I bring the lines/loads in close together (left side...I am right handed) and I bring the switch legs in above the appropriate spot relevant to the switch location. This keeps the make up cleaner and helps identify the switch legs in case the original marks get lost.
*


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

davidchomes said:


> Hey guys. I have a few basic questions as to how some of you do things. Hopefully someone won't mind answering them.
> 
> 1) Do most of you run a separate circuit for the Refrigerator vs. using the small appliance circuit?
> 
> ...


To each his own.


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have a question. Can anyone tell of a good way to learn to bend conduit? I run pipe all the time at work and just want to get better is there a class or something i can take? Any answers and or help would be most helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Timster (Feb 1, 2006)

chefsparky said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question. Can anyone tell of a good way to learn to bend conduit? I run pipe all the time at work and just want to get better is there a class or something i can take? Any answers and or help would be most helpful. Thank you.


Buy the Benfield manual and 100 feet of 1/2 inch conduit... And practice, practice, practice. 

Benfield manual is here: amazon.com/Benfield-Conduit-Bending-Manual-Jack/dp/0872885100/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1205980372&sr=8-1 

Others will agree that this is a great conduit bending manual. Go out in the backyard and make really cool and difficult bends on your own time with some tea or beer. 100 feet of conduit will teach you a lot for starters...


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you I will order it on the next payday. Do I need the dvd or workbook or anything else. Now for different question my back to back 90's keep get twisted no matter what i try is it me or the bender?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

chefsparky said:


> Thank you I will order it on the next payday. Do I need the dvd or workbook or anything else. Now for different question my back to back 90's keep get twisted no matter what i try is it me or the bender?


Are you just bending EMT?
Unless the bender's a POS then it's you, but don't feel bad it happens to everyone form time to time. Sometimes the lighting can make something look lined up when it's just a bit off and lighting always sucks on job sites.

But if it's just EMT you just push, pull, yank, slap and twist it into shape by hand until it looks good (note: those are all tricks of the trade that you won't pick up in any book, just years of working with a 'get it done' attitude) :thumbsup:

If your using something other than a hand bender you'd use something called a 'no-dog'


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

As far as marking things during the rough, I do that. However once cut in those markings are gone. There for I always bring my feed in and out in closet to the stud, and once my splices are made each feed & switch leg is wrapped by its ground and folded back at it desired location. I also always mark inside the box HR if it is a homerun, helps later when tracing things out. I don't always get the best of helpers so anything to help later is done now!!


----------



## mdcorreia (May 21, 2006)

So you think it is ok to write all over the sheath with such chemicals? Hello?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

mdcorreia said:


> So you think it is ok to write all over the sheath with such chemicals? Hello?


You mean like with a Sharpie marker?


----------

